# Shrimp & Pork Sausage Corn Chowder w/Briquette Fired DO's: How I did my 1st w/Q-view & Ingredients



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey everyone! I had an itch to fire up a dutch oven (or two) today, and wanted to try something we've not made yet at our house. So, I embark on yet another adventure!

I checked out our pantry and freezers to find that everything I could want for corn chowder was right there in front of me, so it's chowder time!!!

This is a double 6-qt 12" DO recipe build, so adjust your quantities accordingly. Also, I won't be using thermometers, as I want to somewhat replicate what it would have been like to cook out in the open country, as in ranch-hand stye, although this recipe with shrimp would not have been found on their menu, and they would have used heavy cream and water or milk instead of condensed milk. But, before the days of all the high tech gadgets we now have, what would it have been like to keep a dutch oven and it's contents happy while cooking...that's kind of what I wanted to experience. I don't have access to hardwoods for fire, so the briquette fired method using a charcoal chimney and propane burner for starting the fire will have to do.
About a half of a large head of garlic and a med/lg yellow onion will start the base of flavors:








Garlic cloves are minced and ready:







Onion is finely chopped:







Ambient temps are near 30*F as I get ready to start my first chimney of bris, so I'll start with 20 total for just over (roughly) a 230* cooking surface. Low & slow even though I'm not smoking.

Just getting hot coals under this DO with 10 briqs...3 thawed 1lb Pork Sausage chubs ready to start slowly heating through...I'll begin breaking it into chunks as the oven gets warmer:







Just building the coals bed under this oven with 10 briqs as well...I placed 1/2 stick of butter in the center, then, piled the chopped onion around it as a nest:







Now, the garlic goes on top of the nest so it heats through the slowest...this seems to reduce the bitterness you can get from fresh garlic when heated too quickly...this will be covered to sweat the onion & garlic until the corn, potatoes, evaporated milk and chilies go in:







Breaking up the sausage a bit at a time and keeping the cover on between checks:







Onion & garlic are sweating out nice and slow for about 30 minutes without me doing anything to them at all...almost ready for the starchy ingredients and milk:







So, lets get everything gathered up here for the trip to my outdoor kitchen:







Approx. 8 cups of russet potatoes, diced and soaked in water while the beginings of the chowder started cooking...drained and ready:







I spread out the onion and garlic for a closer look...translucent and firm...perfect...time to start building the pot of chowder:







3lbs of frozen sweet corn:







Condensed milk,  potatoes and chilies are stirred in to begin warming through...I'll keep abot 10 hot coals burning under the oven until it's hot to the touch on the sides, then try to hold it there for the first two hours while slowly stirring every 20-30 minutes to help it heat through. I want the potatoes to remain firm when this finishes up. Oh, cover on when not stirring:













I have uncovered the sausage to steam off the remaining water, and I'll skim off any excess rendered pork fat with a small gravy ladle just for a healthier meal. This sausage is pretty lean judging by the amount of fat in the DO, so I'll spoon out the meat into a bowl without moving the DO and disturbing the coal-bed or removing the DO from the heat source. Then, I'll ladle the contents of the main mixture into this one until they are level to the eye.

With the flash:







Without the flash:







The empty DO, still not much rendered fat showing here...good to go for transitioning to the bulk of the chowder components:













DO contents are leveled:







Now it's time to ladle the meat into both DO's using only the ladle as a measure, giving even counts for both while the meat is returned to finish cooking and flavoring the chowder mixture:







Time to get those taters and corn to start tendering up a bit more with the covers on, then I'll drop in a bag of pre-cooked shrimp after pulling the tails off:







Both DO's are simmering ever so slowly...perfect:













Taters and corn are almost tender, so it's time to drop the shrimp (2-14 oz bags of large) in to heat through for about 10 minutes...a quick taste-test for salt content and final seasoning, and it's chow...uh, I mean chowder time!!!:







Shrimp is ready to heat through, and I'm about to die from excessive salivation already!!! The aromas of the everything combined together up to this point are killin' me!!! My final verdict is go as is...salt is moderately low, and the flavors are superbe...why would I want to mess with that!?!?!? (if it ain't broke...):













My bowl is filled, at last!:













Hmm, I didn't even write down a recipe for this, it was so simple an easy. Anyway, a med/lg yellow onion, a medium clove of garlic would suffice, 8 cups diced taters, 4-12oz cans condensed milk, a 4oz can green chilies (or larger), 3lbs pork sausage, 2-14oz bags shrimp...oh, and how could I almost forget...3lbs frozen corn, and no addition of seasonings. Who'd of thought? Oh, if you're wondering how slowly I cooked it? 6 hours, start to finish.

*EDIT:* YIELD WAS APPROX. 6 QTS.

Hmm, I just started thinking of some variations of this basic recipe already, including fine chopped celery, but then a chowder is a pretty basic food...oh, so good though.

That was absalutely fantastic comfort food, if I don't mind saying so myself. Family loves it too, and I can hardly get enough...I'm going for my second (rather large, I might add) bowl now.

Thanks for joining me on this dutch oven quest! Hope you enjoyed the ride as much as we did!!!!

Eric


----------



## les3176 (Jan 25, 2011)

that looks great eric!!! the wife and i love us some chowder,but haven't had it in quite some time...after looking at your post i might have to pull out our DO and put it to work.I have only used it once since christmas!!! Thanks for all the inspiration with your great posts!!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 25, 2011)

MMMM!!!! that sounds like an ideal comfort food for sure!  I love that the seasoning was "minimal", thanks for reminding me sometimes less is more, and to let the ingredients do the talking!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking way good!!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks Great, that would go good on a cold snowy day like we been having...


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome Eric.  Nice job.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2011)

les3176 said:


> that looks great eric!!! the wife and i love us some chowder,but haven't had it in quite some time...after looking at your post i might have to pull out our DO and put it to work.I have only used it once since christmas!!! Thanks for all the inspiration with your great posts!!!


Thanks Les, I'm still a beginner with DO cooking, but firing with briquettes isn't that difficult with a bit of studying here on SMF and elsewhere. Hmm, thinking back now, I've had this pair for almost 3 months and I've only used one for a strawberry upside-down cake, and never fired one up since. As for chowders and stews, man, the sky's the limit on what you can toss into the pot, so I'll be making more for sure...I'm thinking some smoked meats and veggies for a wicked good stew should be on my to do list...OK, now, it is on my to do list.

I'll try to hold up my end here and keep  the q-views coming when I can since so many seem enjoy them...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






TheBarbeQueen said:


> MMMM!!!! that sounds like an ideal comfort food for sure!  I love that the seasoning was "minimal", thanks for reminding me sometimes less is more, and to let the ingredients do the talking!


Thanks, that was some pretty tasty grub. Were just re-heating the 2nd 3qt batch of leftovers right now for tonight's dinner. I definitely hear you on keeping it simple with seasonings and letting the food talk...some of my best smokes and grilled meats has been just that, with a simple dry rub. I haven't cooked much outdoors in a pot, but sure love my CI skillet, and now, the DO's are really grabbing my interest lately...gotta stay with it here and there, which will be tough for me because smoking/grilling is where my biggest interest is...hmmmmmm, the more I think of smoked then tossing everything into a DO to finish up a pot full of dinner does sound great though.
 




fpnmf said:


> Looking way good!!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks Graig, it is good! And easy, that makes it even better!
 




Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks Great, that would go good on a cold snowy day like we been having...


Oh, yeah, that's just the reason I made it, too. Something hot to soak away all the chills and warm you to the bone. And a complete meal in one pot just to make it simpler and easier, and less clean-up too...can't go wrong with any of that!
 




WaysideRanch said:


> Awesome Eric.  Nice job.


Thaks Scott!
Good eats & great smokes to all!

Eric


----------



## smokermark (Jan 27, 2011)

Your chowder looks outstanding. Nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2011)

We make chowder, chili, etc. in a crock pot all the time, I'm going to have to try it in a DO. It looks delicious.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh man i could go for a nice heaping bowl of that right now (and sneak back in line for 2nds & 3rds)... looks freaking awesome! Job well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks Great Eric!

It sure never gets boring in your kitchen !!!

Bear


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2011)

Eric, This recipe is awesome! I've been asked to do a couple of dishes for a DO demo for our church. Think I'll "borrow" this recipe for one of my dishes if you don't mind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Think I'll give this recipe a shot-but I'm going to use the fireplace in the family room do make it though. It's just too dang cold outside for my old bones.


----------



## rangecop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for this recipe.  For whatever reason my wife doesn't care for clams or clam chowder but she loves shrimp. I need to fire up some briquets and do a batch of chowder for us and our next Back Country Horsemen event. I might even thow in a hand full of scallops.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 28, 2011)

Gee wiz! All that from a pot of chowder! LOL!!!
 



SmokerMark said:


> Your chowder looks outstanding. Nice job!


Thanks Mark!

 




SmokinAl said:


> We make chowder, chili, etc. in a crock pot all the time, I'm going to have to try it in a DO. It looks delicious.


My wife likes here crock pots now and then, but I rarely cook indoors anymore...I guess there's something about the mystique of tending a fire and breathing the fresh air or something. Thanks.
 




Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Oh man i could go for a nice heaping bowl of that right now (and sneak back in line for 2nds & 3rds)... looks freaking awesome! Job well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Steve, all the flavors of that chowder just come through so nicely, and the various textures...yeah, I'd definitely do this one again. I hear we have a new forum upgrade coming out, but no mention of PM smoke deliveries yet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...maybe next time!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Eric!
> 
> It sure never gets boring in your kitchen !!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, no, there never seems to be much time spent on the same old grind when I'm cooking. I love to tinker with new ideas, but I do have our favorites which I still tweak on a bit almost everytime I do them. The family never knows what I'll be cranking out next, so they look forward to my days of work with anticipation.
 


Dutch said:


> Eric, This recipe is awesome! I've been asked to do a couple of dishes for a DO demo for our church. Think I'll "borrow" this recipe for one of my dishes if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dutch! I must of did something right on this one, 'cause it sure is tasty vittles. By all means do use it, that's why we share... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Even a few variations to this have come to mind already, and I'm still thinking about using about 2/3 cup of chopped celery next time, as it seems to go well with not only chicken, but shell-fish as well.
 

I hear ya about the weather...if I didn't have my outdoor kitchen rigged-up as well as it is, I'd be spending alot more time indoors myself.




Rangecop said:


> Thank you for this recipe.  For whatever reason my wife doesn't care for clams or clam chowder but she loves shrimp. I need to fire up some briquets and do a batch of chowder for us and our next Back Country Horsemen event. I might even thow in a hand full of scallops.


Oh yeah, that sounds fun! I think anyone who likes shrimp will love this chowder. It carries very mild flavors, so nothing will grab ahold of you in an off-way. The sausage I used was a standard breakfast style, no sage or spicy heat, so ithe flavors worked really well with everything else in the pot.
 
Man, we ate the last of this double-batch last night and the family is still making mention of it. It's amazing how something so simple like that chowder can be so good. The fact that I made something not grilled or smoked really seemed to get alot of the wife's and kid's interest, and since there are 4 cooks in my house, we all make things diferent than the next and have our own styles, so we have tons of different food from one week to the next. But this is a very good example of how stepping out of your comfort zone can really change your outlook on cooking. I'm getting much more comfortable with the DO aspects now, so I'll be dropping a few more items into the forums along the way, I'm sure. Anyway, it sure was a fun ride to do that chowder!

Enjoy everyone!

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 16, 2011)

I had to revistit this tonight, by request of my better half...she wanted the full-blown ingredients list and step by step for tomarrow's dinner.

We have a few extra's on hand to add this time...celery during the onion/garlic sautee', and green onion as a garnish, just like Barbe did with her first round. It's kinda funny, but my wife mentioned the celery and green onion before I did...they think alot alike, I guess.

Hot dang, we're havin' Shrimp, Sausage & Corn Chowder, _*again!!!*_

I'll try to remember to grab the camera  when I get home from work...yum!!!

Eric


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 16, 2011)

that looks real good i just bought a do and i will use your recipe to break it in. thanks for sharing


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 17, 2011)

Eric,

That looks real good, I saw what Barbe made and that looked good too, I going to try this and I don't have any cold weather for an excuse. 

I don't have a Dutch Oven, but I do have a 'Le Creuset' that I use indirect on my Genesis at low temp, ...I'm with you on the celery.

Thanks for the tutorial.

Gene


----------



## nwdave (Mar 17, 2011)

Getting a little nostalgic aren't we?  Cooking like they did way back when.  Reminds me of the way Cowgirl does some of her streamside cooking while trying to catch a wily fish.  Ah for the good old days.

Just when I'm getting squared away with your other endeavors, you up and come up with something new.  OK, fairs fair,  how about this for a mod for your basic chowder:  replace the pork with OYSTERS.  Can we say SEAFOOD night?  Oh, wait, your kids aren't that keen on seafood.  Ah well.  I know that when crabbing season starts, where some of those dungeness crabs are going to end up.  Oh, and you do know that bacon added into the mix will really take it over the top (the seafood chowder, that is).

You're going to have to get ADMIN to give you more space in the signature bloc for all your "achievements".  So many meals to cook, so little time......


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 17, 2011)

My wife and one of my daughters put this together this evening. They said mine tasted better...I thought this was pretty tasty, myself. They insisted mine was better, and when I asked how long it took to cook it, then, their thoughts became apparent...2.5 hours vs 6+ hours for mine. The flavors didn't all meld together quite as well with the stove top method at higher heat. So, the low & slow isn't just the best method for smoked meats...with this dish it seems to be highly beneficial as well.

The celery went into this run, and had a really good background for the shrimp...garnished with dried sliced chive rings...just stir them in, wait a minute or so, and they're rehydrated and ready to eat:







I just finished 2 very large bowls of this for dinner...about 48oz...Yummy!!! I love a good beef steak, but I would be very hard-pressed to eat 3lbs combined weight of steak and sides. This is one meal I can really put away.



NWDave said:


> Getting a little nostalgic aren't we?  Cooking like they did way back when.  Reminds me of the way Cowgirl does some of her streamside cooking while trying to catch a wily fish.  Ah for the good old days.
> 
> Just when I'm getting squared away with your other endeavors, you up and come up with something new.  OK, fairs fair,  how about this for a mod for your basic chowder:  replace the pork with OYSTERS.  Can we say SEAFOOD night?  Oh, wait, your kids aren't that keen on seafood.  Ah well.  I know that when crabbing season starts, where some of those dungeness crabs are going to end up.  Oh, and you do know that bacon added into the mix will really take it over the top (the seafood chowder, that is).
> 
> You're going to have to get ADMIN to give you more space in the signature bloc for all your "achievements".  So many meals to cook, so little time......


Yea Dave...some old dishes just never die. If only I could get fresh clams with paying alot of clams...clam chowder is one of my favorites. Oh, man, Cowgirl does alot of foods that would seem to just float into reality from nothing-ness...they seem so unreal, but are so great to look at and read about. That girl's got serious talent with food. There is alot to be said for making simple and easy dishes, and the chowders are among the easiest and simplest of anything I think I've ever cooked.
 

For mods, you bet...oysters, clams, crabs...oh, my! I think in keeping with the corn chowder base, the list of flesh-foods you could toss into the pot is almost endless...if you like eating it, it would be good in a chowder. A bit of imagination for a few items which may not taste quite right together, and other than that, the skies the limit.

Yea, I could use more character space in my sig line...I have to pick and choose every few weeks and knock one item out and replace it with something I liked better. I have my titles shortened to yhe point which some may be confusing, but if you put the pointer on one, you can see the title in the window frame on the bottom, so it works, I guess.
 

So many meals...I hear ya. That's why I don't make duplicates very often...I try to mix things up as much as possible. I think changing the entree' items makes for a much more enjoyable meal for everyone par-taking, as well. I get alot of requests for various items I've made3 in the past, but the experimenter in me wants to stay on the adventurour path. I have very good success with most everything I try, especially in the past year or two...confidence in my skills is likely one reason...so many great meals, and eventually a person gets more and more tempted to step out of their comfort zone and do something totally off-the-wall...unusual or unique. The problem for me is that I haven't figured out how to get back into my comfort zone......LOL!!! Or, maybe I'm just comfortable with anything I cook now-days. The main thing is to have fun creating whatever it is that I'm looking for that day...that's the most important thing...I know the end result will always be good eats.

This may seem a bit pre-mature, but I've been planning my semi-retirement already...spending 4-5 days a week in my own home-built 4-seasons Bbq concessions rig. I'm 20 years from minimum retirement age, but the thought of feeding the masses all the great cured, dried, smoked meats, sides, desserts...yea, I'm already getting into the zone and putting ideas to paper, and it looks and sounds great!


SALBAJE GATO said:


> that looks real good i just bought a do and i will use your recipe to break it in. thanks for sharing


Aaaaaaah, another new DO owner! Congrats! They will open up a whole new dimension to your culinary skills. The best thing you can do for cast iron is to cook in it as often as your heart desires...the more you use them, the better they get. Enjoy!!!
 


JustPassingThru said:


> Eric,
> 
> That looks real good, I saw what Barbe made and that looked good too, I going to try this and I don't have any cold weather for an excuse.
> 
> ...


Yea, Barbe took off with that dish and I bet it flew quite well. Any low temp source and heavy-weight cook-ware will work magic as a alternative DO for covered dish cooking. Crock-pots and slow-cookers are OK, as long as the heat source is reliable and can produce a relatively constant temp. Electric skillets are a good example of something I won't cook in...temps spike and drop in vicious cycles, the heat isn't spread-out evenly from too light-weight of cook ware causing the hot spot above the element, and so, uneven cooking and sticking/burning is the norm.

In your location, you likely have access to species of marine life which would be considered delicacies inland of the lower 48 states...I can only imagine what kind of chowders you could build, including firm-fleshed fish for something similar to fisherman's chowder, only alot better...mmm-mmm-mmm.
 

Have fun brother!
Enjoy, everyone!

Eric


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 17, 2011)

Man Eric, that is a great looking chowda' !


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 20, 2011)

Geez, Eric, Look what you started!  Making another batch today with my daughter, so she can take the recipe back to school to make in her crock pot.  THANKS, again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!

My smoked salmon was done about the same time as the chowder, I can tell you that smoked salmon is very tasty in it, too!


----------



## ribob (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't had corn chowder in probley 40 yrs. My mem re' made the best. But I'll tell you, your chowder looks the best I've ever seen. I'll have to give it a try.


----------

